# Skill limiter?



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

ich find das das allerletzte!

ich mach ne stamm ja und wir rulen alles weg nach 5-6 games komm ich nich mehr ins bg was soll das ich mein nur weil ich der main ddler bin darf ich nich mehr ins bg hallo ich geh die ganze woche arbeiten will sonntag mal rulen und dann son dreck?? nach ner stunde darf ich dann wieder ich spiel nun etwas lower damit ich nich wieder skill limit kriege 

zum ablauf ich bin in warteschlange leute aus meiner grp dürfen rein nur ich nich bei mir läuft die warteschlange einfach weiter udn weiter udn geht nie auf wenn der skill limiter aktiv is


sorry aber es kann nich sein das ich keine richtige stamm machen darf ich will einfach nich mit irgendwelchen behindaten fingerkrüpplen ins bg die können doch nix


----------



## Geige (9. November 2008)

ah ja was willst du uns hiermit sagen?

kann mich bitte jem aufklären ich blicke da gerade nicht ganz durch!


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ah ja was willst du uns hiermit sagen?
> 
> kann mich bitte jem aufklären ich blicke da gerade nicht ganz durch!




wenn ich in ner stamm in mehren games zuviel dmg mach krieg ich bg verbot


----------



## HGVermillion (9. November 2008)

Beschreib und das Problem mals genauer.

Ich habs im moment so verstanden das weil du in den Scenarios so derart abgehst das du vom Spiel eine art Sperre bekommst die dich nicht mehr ins SC lässt, und diese geht erst nach so einer Stunde wieder weg?

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Beschreib und das Problem mals genauer.
> 
> Ich habs im moment so verstanden das weil du in den Scenarios so derart abgehst das du vom Spiel eine art Sperre bekommst die dich nicht mehr ins SC lässt, und diese geht erst nach so einer Stunde wieder weg?
> 
> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?



ja also ich kann mich zwar anmelden aber komm nich ins bg aber die anderen leute aus meiner grp schon


----------



## Batzenbaer (9. November 2008)

Höre ich zum ersten mal.
Was haste denn gemacht?Pro Game 500k oder ne Mille
Ich hatte schon Bugs wo ich trotz Anmeldung auch nie reingekommen bin.
Nach Relog gings dann aber wieder.

Wenns sowas gäbe dann müssten Heiler die zu viel heilen auch draussen bleiben.
Sollten ja schliesslich nicht nur DDler bestraft werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Batzenbaer schrieb:


> Höre ich zum ersten mal.
> Was haste denn gemacht?Pro Game 500k oder ne Mille
> Ich hatte schon Bugs wo ich trotz Anmeldung auch nie reingekommen bin.
> Nach Relog gings dann aber wieder.
> ...




300-500k kommt drauf an aber immer der beste im bg halt


----------



## Ebon (9. November 2008)

Ist mir auch neu,

kann mir gut vorstellen das es um den Kampf der SZ Plätze noch einige Probleme gibt. Denk mir einfach Pech gehabt, wenn nicht ist es schon etwas komisch. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Aeldaron (9. November 2008)

ich glaub er will nur einfach das wir mal boah macht der aber viel dmg oder so zu ihm sagen... sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört xD


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Aeldaron schrieb:


> ich glaub er will nur einfach das wir mal boah macht der aber viel dmg oder so zu ihm sagen... sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört xD




unterstell mir nich irgendelche sachen das is ein ernstes problem es is sonntag ich will zoggen!!


----------



## Asatori (9. November 2008)

sorry, tut mir echt leid: aber bei deinem forums-namen kann ich dich beim besten willen nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Asatori schrieb:


> sorry, tut mir echt leid: aber bei deinem forums-namen kann ich dich beim besten willen nicht ernst nehmen




toleranz???


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

netter Trollversuch.....allerdings scheinst du wirklich zu glauben das viel Damage gleich viel Skill bedeutet. Daher denke ich das Warhammer nicht das richtige Spiel für dich ist. WoW beherbegt viele Spieler für dich dort kannst du mit deinem Schurken "Shadowrouge" alles wegownen und dich hinterher mit deinen mates wegrofln und ihr könnt euch eure geilen Damagestats posten bis ihr umfallt.


Auch wenn es ein dämlicher Trollversuch ist BETE ich das ab Donnerstag solche Leute verschwunden sind.


----------



## Ferifear (9. November 2008)

Was Drogen so alles anrichten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Ferifear schrieb:


> Was Drogen so alles anrichten können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähhhmm nerd??? ich war in wow gladi! wow hab ich alles erreicht mein freund ja also erzähl mir hier keinen ich will für meinen skill halt nich bestraft werden.
ich kann nich ma eben wow war alles zoggen so wie du no rl kid


----------



## Nimroth22 (9. November 2008)

So ein Schwachsinn . pls close!


----------



## Babellee (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> toleranz???



Null!!!1einself


----------



## pandhit (9. November 2008)

@TE
Sag mal mit was für einer Krankheit bist Du denn geschlagen? Würde mich sehr interessieren?
Übrigens Toleranz kann man zum einen nicht einfordern und zum anderen nur dann erwerben, wenn man selber tolerant ist, was Du offensichtlich nicht bist.


----------



## Mawric (9. November 2008)

@TE l2p

/close pls


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

pandhit schrieb:


> @TE
> Sag mal mit was für einer Krankheit bist Du denn geschlagen? Würde mich sehr interessieren?
> Übrigens Toleranz kann man zum einen nicht einfordern und zum anderen nur dann erwerben, wenn man selber tolerant ist, was Du offensichtlich nicht bist.




hallo ich werd bebannt weil ich skllig bin gehts noch wurde schumi gebannt nein oder???


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

fallt doch auf diesen Mist nicht rein,er will nur bisschen provozieren. Sollte aber dennoch alles ernst gemeint sein, sind wir ihn ab Donnerstag eh los


----------



## HappyChaos (9. November 2008)

du bist in war und im forum falsch,lösche deine accounts und fang in wow und im jeweiligen forum an!

ps: etwas mehr kommas und punkte würden deine sätze roxxorer machen.
oh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber was ist am Donnerstag?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> fallt doch auf diesen Mist nicht rein,er will nur bisschen provozieren. Sollte aber dennoch alles ernst gemeint sein, sind wir ihn ab Donnerstag eh los




nur mal aus interesse was soll an diesem donnerstag sein werden da alle skiller gebannt damit ihr aus war in ruhe hallo kitty machen könnt???


----------



## Gaoyiski (9. November 2008)

schlechtes wetter


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

ich wollt es dir ja eigentlich nicht sagen aber......am Donnerstag wird Bambi sterben


----------



## Durlok (9. November 2008)

donnerstag kommt WotLK raus ; )


----------



## Imzane (9. November 2008)

Was für eine erbärmliche Kreatur der TE sein muss. Ich verspühre beinahe Mitleid.. beinahe.


----------



## softcake_orange (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ich find das das allerletzte!
> 
> ich mach ne stamm ja und wir rulen alles weg nach 5-6 games komm ich nich mehr ins bg was soll das ich mein nur weil ich der main ddler bin darf ich nich mehr ins bg hallo ich geh die ganze woche arbeiten will sonntag mal rulen und dann son dreck?? nach ner stunde darf ich dann wieder ich spiel nun etwas lower damit ich nich wieder skill limit kriege
> 
> ...




Tja Du bist einfach zu gut für dieses Spiel Du Superruler DD Nümmero Uno usw. Best man of the Server der nach Arbeit am heftigsten alles weg rult usw. haste nich gesehen...

Aber ich hab gut gelacht muss ich sagen! Wie alt bist Du? 12?

Ich schlage vor Du bleibst bei WoW!!!

Macht bloß schnell /close den Scheiß hier...


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> donnerstag kommt WotLK raus ; )




wow hab ich schon alles erreicht ob nur gladi auf 70 oder 80 is doch egal


----------



## Ferifear (9. November 2008)

Am Donnerstag gehen meine Kinder zum Skt. Martin. Und Progamer auch schon eine Fackel gebastelt?


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> ich wollt es dir ja eigentlich nicht sagen aber......am Donnerstag wird Bamby sterben


AHHHHHHHHHHHH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Durlok schrieb:


> donnerstag kommt WotLK raus ; )


Ahso, stimmt. Hab ich total übersehn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

wie er hier auf antworten lauert und wie gestört f5 drückt,herrlich^^


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

Sry aber Boa @ Te bist du Ne Pflaume ... selbst wenn du arbeiten gehen "solltest" du Uber Pawn R0xx0r ...scheinst du mir einfachn mega kiddy zu sein .... 

zum Thema Fingerkrüppel...da hast dich ja selber angearscht nä?


----------



## HappyChaos (9. November 2008)

vote for /close!


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

ebenso vote 4 close


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

aber ein Gutes hat das ganze,so bekommt er wenigstens die Aufmerksamkeit die er braucht und ist weg von der Straße.


----------



## List (9. November 2008)

made my day


----------



## HappyChaos (9. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> aber ein Gutes hat das ganze,so bekommt er wenigstens die Aufmerksamkeit die er braucht und ist weg von der Straße.


ein gutes hat es aber auch noch:
nachdem ich 5 szenarien verloren habe dank 5 feuermagier kann ich hier meine laune wieder bessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem bitte vote for close


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> aber ein Gutes hat das ganze,so bekommt er wenigstens die Aufmerksamkeit die er braucht und ist weg von der Straße.




lol was willst du überhaupt wie alt bist 15??? 16 hörst wohl sido naja das sagt schon so einiges


----------



## Ascían (9. November 2008)

Lasst mal den Progamer in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar glaube ich ehern an einen Bug, denn ein Skill-Limiter (nett ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) würde allen Stammgruppen früher oder später Probleme bereiten.


----------



## painINprogress (9. November 2008)

Oh man ich hau mich weg selten so viel unterhaltsamen müll gelesen, hab viel gelacht aber jez is auch gut

/Vote 4 Close

und btw @ TE geh mit deinem hammer skill tetris spielen da bannt dich keiner xD

MfG


----------



## Rogar (9. November 2008)

vote 4 close und nen perma. ban fürs WAR forum wär nett


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

jo is klar bann weil er pro is imba commuity


----------



## HappyChaos (9. November 2008)

kommt hier bald mal ein moderator vorbei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja nimmer mit anzusehen
tikume,wo bist du^^


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> lol was willst du überhaupt wie alt bist 15??? 16 hörst wohl sido naja das sagt schon so einiges


Wenn du die 3 "?" nach dem "15" auf den ganzen Satz aufteilen würdest, würden wir vielleicht etwas eher sehen, wie viel "Skill" du hast...


----------



## Helevorn (9. November 2008)

0/10

netter trollversuch am abend zur erheiterung aller anwesenden


----------



## Geige (9. November 2008)

/reported!

hoffe der ist bald zu!


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

> lol was willst du überhaupt wie alt bist 15??? 16 hörst wohl sido naja das sagt schon so einiges



krasser konter, aus welchem Teil vom WoW Forum hast du das copy&paste? kann ja verstehen das dir das hier Spaß macht und du darüber abfeierst wie sich die Leute hier darüber aufregen, aber im in deinem WoW forum geht das doch viel besser. Da bist du unter gleichgesinnten und kannst richtig Gas geben. Hier interessiert das keinen.
Ich schreie auch mit Vorliebe Hackfleisch an, am liebsten tiefgefrohrenes Thüringer Mett,trotzdem spüre ich nicht das Verlangen das hier alles und jedem mitzuteilen.


----------



## painINprogress (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warte auch schon auf den Mod aber warscheinlich kugeln die sich gerade vor lachen, bei so viel dünnpfiff gelauber von dem pro kein wunder ^^


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

checka9 schrieb:


> Wenn du die 3 "?" nach dem "15" auf den ganzen Satz aufteilen würdest, würden wir vielleicht etwas eher sehen, wie viel "Skill" du hast...




weißt du was geh auf middland und erlebe den progamer mal im bg dann kannste ja ma sehen was ich fürn dmg hau immer nur labern aber keine taten loser!!!!


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> jo is klar bann weil er pro is imba commuity




Haha ..wo bist du Pro???

Hast du ne 2k Wertung in WoW? Bist jezt Imba oderwas? Das schafftn 12 jähriger ....

Bist du Pro weil du 1337 beherschst mit Rechtschreibfehlern?

Bist du Pro weil du nicht merkst wenn nen Spiel nen paar kleine Fehler hat die nicht gewollt sind und damit das Forum zumüllen musst?

Bist du Pro weil du denkst du bist besser als andere aber in wirklichkeit warscheinlich nurn Proll bist ?



Man man man ... irgendwo muss ma schluss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Haha ..wo bist du Pro???
> 
> Hast du ne 2k Wertung in WoW? Bist jezt Imba oderwas? Das schafftn 12 jähriger ....
> 
> ...




ich bin besser als andere weil ich nunmal besser bin und fakten belgen halt das ganze ob du nu willst oder nich!


----------



## Krischi1987 (9. November 2008)

du scheinst ja hier wohl voll der oberchecker zu sein. geb nicht so an steckt sicher sowieso nichts hinter bei dem ganzen gelaber. Du ProAngeber


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> weißt du was geh auf middland und erlebe den progamer mal im bg dann kannste ja ma sehen was ich fürn dmg hau immer nur labern aber keine taten loser!!!!


o_O Naja, ich bin ganz zufrieden damit, dass ich mehr "RL-Skill" hab und dafür in WAR weniger DMG mache...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie heißt du denn auf Middenland? bzw. welche Fraktion... Lass uns mal treffen... Ich nehm dir auch ein Paket Satzzeichen und Beistriche mit...


----------



## painINprogress (9. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Haha ..wo bist du Pro???
> 
> Hast du ne 2k Wertung in WoW? Bist jezt Imba oderwas? Das schafftn 12 jähriger ....
> 
> ...



YEAH RIGHT

besser kann man das net sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Krischi1987 schrieb:


> du scheinst ja hier wohl voll der oberchecker zu sein. geb nicht so an steckt sicher sowieso nichts hinter bei dem ganzen gelaber. Du ProAngeber




ehm kirsche ich würd mal sagen back to the baum was willst du hier überhaupt??


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

Welche Fakten ? Das war Ironisch gemeint ..und um Ironie zu erkennen braucht man halt nen gewisse Intelligenz ...

Ansonsten kann ja jeder daher kommen und sagen er ist "Pro" weil er so Kewl daher labert ...

Bzw ich Arbeite übrigens im Bundestag und Regiere Deutschland ..da weis ich wovon ich rede ~~


----------



## Rogar (9. November 2008)

LEUTE HÖRT EINFACH AUF ZU ANTWORTEN

/close


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

checka9 schrieb:


> o_O Naja, ich bin ganz zufrieden damit, dass ich mehr "RL-Skill" hab und dafür in WAR weniger DMG mache...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol bist du dumm ich heiß Progamer vonskill


----------



## Ascían (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> weißt du was geh auf middland und erlebe den progamer mal im bg dann kannste ja ma sehen was ich fürn dmg hau immer nur labern aber keine taten loser!!!!



Ich war schon oft mit dir im BG (von Tor Anroc bis Serpent's), und ja, dein Feuermagier macht mit den meisten Schaden den ich bei einem BW je gesehen habe - trotz deines Crap-Equips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber an deiner latenten Agressivität solltest du trotzdem arbeiten. In CS:S ist der Charakter egal, in einem MMORPG kann sich sowas schnell negativ auf deine eigene "Karriere" auswirken.


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

> weißt du was geh auf middland und erlebe den progamer mal im bg dann kannste ja ma sehen was ich fürn dmg hau immer nur labern aber keine taten loser!!!!



Troll fällt nix mehr ein und schreibt zusammenhangsloses Zeug, da ja niemand weiss wie sein Char auf Middenland heisst(man sollte schon wissen wie der server heisst auf dem man angeblich rumr00rt)



oh scheisse das war nu aber ein herber selfpown von dir, hör lieber auf bevor du dich noch weiter blamierst xD


----------



## o-san (9. November 2008)

12 jährige sind doch keine schlechteren menschen.... die sind halt noch nich erwachsen. aber bei jedem typen der iwas spammt gleich zu schreiben
"boah du 12 jähriges kiddy!!!!!!!!!!111" find ich doch etwas übertrieben^^


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Welche Fakten ? Das war Ironisch gemeint ..und um Ironie zu erkennen braucht man halt nen gewisse Intelligenz ...
> 
> Ansonsten kann ja jeder daher kommen und sagen er ist "Pro" weil er so Kewl daher labert ...
> 
> Bzw ich Arbeite übrigens im Bundestag und Regiere Deutschland ..da weis ich wovon ich rede ~~




oha die elite deutschlands im war forum hammer


----------



## Krischi1987 (9. November 2008)

Kannst nichg ma richtig schreiben. Ich schmeiß mich weg. wenn denn schreib mich wenigstens richtig.


----------



## Rogar (9. November 2008)

Rogar schrieb:


> LEUTE HÖRT EINFACH AUF ZU ANTWORTEN
> 
> /close



!!!


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> oha die elite deutschlands im war forum hammer



Und damit hast du uns gleich nomma bewiesen wie sehr "Pro" du bist ...

Ich freu mich schon auf den dicken Klassen patch da bist du bestimmt einer der ersten die rumheult ;D weil sie nimmer Imba sind ...


----------



## o-san (9. November 2008)

/close pls


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Und damit hast du uns gleich nomma bewiesen wie sehr "Pro" du bist ...
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf den dicken Klassen patch da bist du bestimmt einer der ersten die rumheult ;D weil sie nimmer Imba sind ...




imba zu sein hat doch nix mit patchen zu tun imba is etwas besonders etweder du hast es oder nich du kannst es verfeinern aber du musst imbaness schon von grund auf haben sonst wird das nich glaub mir ich bin sehr erfahren.

aber geh doch wieder nach berlin und kümmer dich um dosenpfand und so weltbewegende sachen^^


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> imba zu sein hat doch nix mit patchen zu tun imba is etwas besonders etweder du hast es oder nich du kannst es verfeinern aber *du musst imbaness schon von grund auf haben sonst wird das nich* glaub mir ich bin sehr erfahren.


Heißt das du warst in der Volksschule auch schon so "imba" in Schreiben?


----------



## Wolfner (9. November 2008)

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl der TE hat im Szenario Level 12 erreicht und kommt deswegen nun nichtmehr in die T1-Szenarien :-B

P.S.:
Was natürlich voll so scheiße is unso, weil maan dan die ganzn Level 8 Loser nich mehr roxX0rn kan, ey...



Tut mir leid... den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modrip (9. November 2008)

oh ne du sagst wirklich wie du im Spiel heisst......

Nochmal alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben, er spielt auf Middenland ist Feuermagier und heisst dort Progamer. Lasst die Jagt beginnen


ich glaube du wirst ab jetzt nicht mehr wirklich viel Freude im Spiel haben



aber mal ehrlich wie kann man sich den als Feuermagier damit profilieren indem manmit seinem Damage angibt? Als Feuermagier Zauberin ist es ja nun wirklich nicht schwer viel Schaden zu machen wenn die Gegner richtig stehen. Wie tief muß dein Selbstwertgefühl sein das du dich mit sowas hochziehst.


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

Man muss Imbaness haben oO   Hieß das nicht eben noch skill ? entschuldige wenn ich mich irre und du dir die ganze zeit wiedersprichst und du keine Ahnung hast wovon du redest ...   Aber evtl solltest du am Abend 2-3 Bierchen weniger trinken ...


Ansonsten soltle sonen "Imba R0xx0r" wie du ja nun langsam auch gemerkt haben das er hier auf verlorenem Posten ist ...evtl solltest du das nächste mal deinem Unmut auf eine weniger aggressive Art und Weise Luft machen ...


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Modrip schrieb:


> oh ne du sagst wirklich wie du im Spiel heisst......
> 
> Nochmal alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben, er spielt auf Middenland ist Feuermagier und heisst dort Progamer. Lasst die Jagt beginnen
> 
> ...




also np um so mehr gegner kommen umso mehr DMG


----------



## painINprogress (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> also np um so mehr gegner kommen umso mehr DMG




xD genau dann kommt noch mehr DMG auf dich ^^


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

painINprogress schrieb:


> xD genau dann kommt noch mehr DMG auf dich ^^



ich wäre nich so pro wenn ich nich auch noch pro heiler hätte von daher wird das die auch noch freuen


----------



## Asatori (9. November 2008)

oh mann, der thread versüsst mir den abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw möchte ich mal ganz dezent auf Progamers signatur hinweisen, find ich ziemlich gelungen! ^^


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Asatori schrieb:


> btw möchte ich mal ganz dezent auf Progamers signatur hinweisen, find ich ziemlich gelungen! ^^


Die ist nicht "ziemlich gelungen", die ist skill pur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (9. November 2008)

ich hab das problem gefunden wiso du nicht mehr in die szenarien kommst, aber deine gruppenmitglieder schon

warscheinlich hatten sie genug von deinen imbasprüchen und haben dich aus der gruppe geschmissen

dann must du dich einfach wieder selber anmelden und schon sollts wieder funktionieren


----------



## Nick1414 (9. November 2008)

Bevor der ganze vorpubertäre Quatsch hier weitergeht,
mach mal jemand endlich zu hier!
Verdammt das ist ein Diskussionsforum zu WAR,
nicht um eure virtuelle Penislänge oder Dummheit zur Debatte zu stellen...erwachsen werden

Word


----------



## painINprogress (9. November 2008)

joah ich find auch echt lustig ^^


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Bevor der ganze vorpubertäre Quatsch hier weitergeht,
> mach mal jemand endlich zu hier!
> Verdammt das ist ein Diskussionsforum zu WAR,
> nicht um eure virtuelle Penislänge oder Dummheit zur Debatte zu stellen...erwachsen werden
> ...



ehm nur weil du ein sogenanter lowbob bist musst du hier nich auf dicken machen weil leute über skill reden okay?


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ehm nur weil du ein sogenanter lowbob bist musst du hier nich auf dicken machen weil leute über skill reden okay?


Der "sogenante lowbob" hat wenigstens schon die shift-Taste auf der Tastatur gefunden und herausgefunden, dass man damit nicht nur "?" sondern auch Großbuchstaben machen kann...


----------



## Nick1414 (9. November 2008)

Ich rede hier davon,
dass dein dummes Gerede mir auf den Geist geht.
Da bin ich übrigens bestimmt nicht der einzige.

Geh endlich schlafen

Word


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (9. November 2008)

Stimm dir vollkommen zu...


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Ich rede hier davon,
> dass dein dummes Gerede mir auf den Geist geht.
> Da bin ich übrigens bestimmt nicht der einzige.
> 
> ...




Loool ein emo omg


----------



## Kronxi (9. November 2008)

lol deine Definition von Skill ist so herrlich! <3 Mein Abend ist wieder gerettet.

Zum Schiessen, echt.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ehm nur weil du ein sogenanter lowbob bist musst du hier nich auf dicken machen weil leute über skill reden okay?



Das nennst du reden? xD

Hier ma das ideale Game für dich!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58428&hl=


----------



## WAR-Folken (9. November 2008)

@ Progamer


definiere "imba","pro","r0xx0r" nicht von einer grob umschriebenen Vorstellung oder Bedeutung, sondern der präzisen direkten Übersetzung!

da bin ich ja ma gespannt wie imba pro unser kleiner freak hier ist xD


----------



## Nagamma (9. November 2008)

Ich fürchte, dass dieses "etwas" die ganze Sache ernst meint.


----------



## etmundi (9. November 2008)

WAR-Folken schrieb:


> @ Progamer
> 
> 
> definiere "imba","pro","r0xx0r" nicht von einer grob umschriebenen Vorstellung oder Bedeutung, sondern der präzisen direkten Übersetzung!
> ...



Zitat:

Gelegentlich werden auch Personen in Chats oder Foren als IMBA (in diesem Fall als "unausgeglichen") bezeichnet.

Also ich halte den TE für IMBA - also unausgeglichen.
Yoga soll da helfen.


----------



## Geezey (9. November 2008)

Erstmal OMG!!! hab selten so gelacht muss ich zugeben "made my day", der ober pwner 1337 roxxor hat ne sperre wegen zuviel dmg ^^ 
eigentlich fällt mir zu den TE nur eine sache ein ADS (da er denke ich mal eh nicht weiss was das heisst "Aufmerksamkeits-Defizit-Syndrom")

vote 4 close


----------



## checka9 (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Loool ein emo omg


Sag mir bitte was du unter einem "Emo" verstehst, bzw. was du gegen sie hast... Oder sagst du das nur, weil auch deine kleinen Schulfreunde was gegen Emos haben?


----------



## Nick1414 (9. November 2008)

Emo ist nicht mein Stil, tut mir Leid "Progamer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber anscheinend passt auf dich das Klischee des Kiddies ganz gut.

Word


----------



## etmundi (9. November 2008)

Geezey schrieb:


> Erstmal OMG!!! hab selten so gelacht muss ich zugeben "made my day", der ober pwner 1337 roxxor hat ne sperre wegen zuviel dmg ^^
> eigentlich fällt mir zu den TE nur eine sache ein ADS (da er denke ich mal eh nicht weiss was das heisst "Aufmerksamkeits-Defizit-Syndrom")
> 
> vote 4 close




Und was hat das Verhalten des TE jetzt mit ADS zu tun?

Er lässt sich doch offenbar nicht vomn Thema ablecken. Eher im Gegenteil:
Er hält gut durch.


----------



## Vakeros (9. November 2008)

Ich lese den Namen und denke mir: Kiddie, ich lese die Sig und denke mir: Kiddie, Ich lese den Thread und denke: was will er uns wohl damit sagen?
hat eigentlich jemand herausgefunden, was unser kleiner Pro Gamer mit der Umfrage ausdrücken will?


----------



## Realtec (9. November 2008)

der name vom te is programm oder xD?


----------



## Streuneralex (9. November 2008)

Hoffentlich macht die Moderatoren-Frühschicht hier gleich morgen früh dicht.

Dieser Po-Gamer macht aus dem Forum ein WoW-Forum-Abklatsch.

Wenn du nicht spielen kannst ist das blöd, kann ich verstehen, aber hier im Forum wird dir keiner helfen können.
Und da bringt es garnix wenn du hier rumpolterst wie ein Blizzard-Geschädigter.

Spiel halt einfach Farmcraft und lass deine geistigen Tiefflüge dort ab.

Grüsse


----------



## Oníshanu (9. November 2008)

Geezey schrieb:


> Erstmal OMG!!! hab selten so gelacht muss ich zugeben "made my day", der ober pwner 1337 roxxor hat ne sperre wegen zuviel dmg ^^
> eigentlich fällt mir zu den TE nur eine sache ein ADS (da er denke ich mal eh nicht weiss was das heisst "Aufmerksamkeits-Defizit-Syndrom")
> 
> vote 4 close




Du hast meine Stimme! Jedoch heißt dies AD(H)S ^^


----------



## Kalyptus (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ähhhmm nerd??? ich war in wow gladi! wow hab ich alles erreicht mein freund ja also erzähl mir hier keinen ich will für meinen skill halt nich bestraft werden.
> ich kann nich ma eben wow war alles zoggen so wie du no rl kid




Quatsch , Unsinn und Müll.
Wenn du Langeweile hast lerne Deutsch schreiben so mit Punkt und Komma.


----------



## Asmardin (9. November 2008)

So, da Deutschlands-Spieler-Elite nicht mehr postet, vermute ich mal,  er musste ins Bett.

Aus diesem Grund bitte ich den Rest von uns, hier auch nicht mehr zu antworten, um den Thread zu beenden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (9. November 2008)

Mhmm er ist bis jezt verdächtig lange still. Villeicht hat er keine Lust mehr?^^

@Vorposter:  /sign


----------



## Geezey (9. November 2008)

Vielleicht schreibt er aber auch n Roman der eh keinen Sinn ergibt und nur 1 Satzzeichen beinhaltet ^^


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Loool ein emo omg



Du bist erstmal kaltgestellt und solltest Du nach deiner Pause so weitermachen werden es nicht nur ein paar Tage sein.


----------

